# Un vote capital pour l'avenir du monde



## Rorschach (17 Septembre 2007)

C'est un peu long à expliquer, mais tout est détaillé ici :

http://www.trictrac.net/index.php3?id=jeux&rub=actualite&inf=detail&ref=5514


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2007)

C'est du poulet?



:rateau:


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est du poulet?
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:



C'est pas l'avenir, mais l'Origine du monde, là..


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

Euh&#8230; non. C'est pas loin, mais c'est pas l&#224;


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Septembre 2007)

Tric trac kodak


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4407319 a dit:
			
		

> Euh non. C'est pas loin, mais c'est pas là



Je signe où pour des cours d'anatomie ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

Votre encre est -elle &#233;minemment sympathique tr&#232;s ch&#232;re ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Je signe où pour des cours d'anatomie ?  :love:


kesskisspass ?!....


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Septembre 2007)

Faut voter pour _Montcuq_ en hommage à Jacque Martin. 












P.S: Rien à voir avec la photo de mon profile.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est du poulet?
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:









Comment ça j'ai rien compris à cette histoire de lapin...  :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

Je ne posterais pas dans ce fil !
Je ne posterais pas dans ce fil !
Je ne posterais pas dans ce fil !
Je ne posterais pas dans ce fil !
Je ne posterais pas dans ce fil !
Je ne posterais pas dans ce fil !
Je ne posterais pas dans ce fil !




_Ouais... Montcuq !_


----------



## al02 (17 Septembre 2007)

Je vote pour mon Cuk !


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2007)

Et voilà, plein de gens vont voter sans lire le programme électoral afférent : première des choses, visiter Montcuq ! Moi au moins, je l'ai fait  Mes impressions : un superbe donjon ityphallique sur Moncuq. Malheureusement, je n'ai pu monter au sommet de Moncuq quand j'y fus : le donjon avait été frappé par la foudre peu avant, peut-être avait-il voulu péter plus haut que soncuq, ça ne s'invente pas 

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, une photo de l'office du tourisme (je n'ai pas les miennes sous la main )


----------



## Fredo73 (17 Septembre 2007)

Et comme toute ville qui se respecte, montcuq a son salon


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Septembre 2007)

*Personne n'a vu*
Nephou ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Personne n'a vu*
> Nephou ?



Ah ben non tiens... Ça fait un moment, d'ailleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

bonjour, je vote Rennes.

j'ai pas bon? c'est pas grave, l'essentiel est de participer.


----------



## Nephou (18 Septembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Personne n'a vu*
> Nephou ?





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ben non tiens... Ça fait un moment, d'ailleurs...




Cest un moyen détourné de demander à voir larrêt de montcuq ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

c'est hors chartres ça


----------



## kisbizz (18 Septembre 2007)

c'est un fil de plus porté sur le Q.i. ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est un fil de plus porté sur le Q.i. ?



Pas sur le Q.i, sur le Quercy 
(et plus précisément le Quercy Blanc, d'où la fine allusion au poulet de jpmiss puisqu'entre l'aile et le Q, il y a le blanc du dit poulet  S'il y en a qui veulent développer, le Quercy Blanc, c'est aussi le pays des moulins à vent grâce auxquelles, sans excés de zèle, on en revient aux ailes mais de quoi je me mêle)


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Septembre 2007)

et qu'est ce que &#231;a change d'avoir Montcuq sur un plateau de jeu? :rateau:





je propose qu'on interdise ce sujet au doc...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

le tien je sais pas mais pas le mien en tous cas. Et ça! c'est pas du poulet (et encore moins un lapin!)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et qu'est ce que ça change d'avoir Montcuq sur un plateau de jeu? :rateau:



Ben, c'est drôle.

Du drôle certifié conforme, sans surprise, du qui a trente ans d'âge et qui passe encore à la télé.
Du solide.

Ah ! Ah ! Ah !

Il faudrait faire un sondage pour donner des noms aux prochains Pokemons, ils s'appeleraient "trouduc" ou "Têtedenoeud"
Qu'est-ce que ça serait rigolo !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2007)

Combien vous pariez que Montcuq va finir sur le plateau du Monopoly ?

Heu, moi aussi, j'ai voté pour Montcuq :rose: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Septembre 2007)

Ah... Je sais même pas si j'ai encore envie de dire qu'il serait mieux sur la commode...


----------



## Luc G (21 Septembre 2007)

Alors, maintenant que Montcuq est clairement en tête du référendum Hasbro, qu'est-ce qu'ils vont trouver comme prétexte pour ne pas le mettre sur le Monopoly 

Il ne reste plus qu'à espérer que d'autres bleds célèbres bien qu'inconnus viennent prendre la place de PLM  Je suis sûr qu'il y en a plein, par exemple, juste quelques exemples que je connais et qui me viennent à l'esprit : Glandage pour rester dans l'humour, Chantegrenouille pour faire dans le bucolique, Ur pour faire historique (non, pas en Chaldée, en Cerdagne).

Pour ceux qui trouveraient ça trop compliqué, il y a la variante : Troyes, Sète, Onze, etc.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2007)

Le seul vrai vote capital pour l'avenir du monde se trouve ici.


----------



## vleroy (21 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et qu'est ce que ça change d'avoir Montcuq sur un plateau de jeu? :rateau:



ben que mon couillon de gamin qui b... toujours pour la rue de la paix, Montcuq, ça risque de le freiner... et pourrait bien m'en coller une du coup!
Ca c'est du concret


----------



## al02 (22 Septembre 2007)

La crise politique belge inquiète le fabricant du Monopoly


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Septembre 2007)

*Je suis pour*
la Wallonie française.


----------



## cyp (9 Novembre 2007)




----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2007)

Dis-moi pas que t'as fais une recherche ?


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2007)

Y'a m&#234;me pas Paris  

Ni vesoul


----------



## Nephou (9 Novembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est du poulet?
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Non &#231;a doit &#234;tre un test 



_ciel au moment ou j&#8217;avais l&#8217;intention de fermer avec un &#8220;d&#233;j&#224;-vu&#8221; bien sonn&#233; je remarque la date&#8230; _


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Y'a même pas Paris
> 
> Ni vesoul



il n'y a pas non plus Trifouilly les oies  c'est proprement scandaleux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2007)

Montcuq s'est fait jeter de la t&#234;te du classement

J'adore la raison :



> Raison invoqu&#233;e par Yves Cognard, directeur du marketing de Hasbro France, filiale du groupe am&#233;ricain Hasbro : ne pas choquer un public familial. Nous avons re&#231;u des &#171;r&#233;actions de mamans&#187; ne voulant pas voir Montcuq sur le plateau de Monopoly de leurs enfants, explique-t-il.



:mouais:


----------



## vleroy (9 Novembre 2007)

j'ai vu l'interview du maire de Montcuq ce midi sur le journal de France 2. La journaliste n'en a pas manqué une. Pathétique, enfin si elle veut faire du pernaud, elle doit être contente, à midi, elle touchait au sublime.
et moi je touchais au bouton power en me disant que continuer à ne pas payer la redevance est un combat utile


----------



## Luc G (9 Novembre 2007)

> Raison invoquée par Yves Cognard, directeur du marketing de Hasbro France, filiale du groupe américain Hasbro : ne pas choquer un public familial. Nous avons reçu des «réactions de mamans» ne voulant pas voir Montcuq sur le plateau de Monopoly de leurs enfants, explique-t-il.



En tous cas, au milieu du plateau, c'est pas la cour de récréation parce que sinon, ça n'a pas fini de choquer le public familial  À croire que les parents n'entendent jamais leurs gosses parler (et réciproquement ). Ça a au moins le mérite de ridiculiser ces questionnaires pseudo-démocratiques qu'en bon français on appelle normalement de la "pub" 

Bon, je n'achètrerai pas le nouveau Monopoly (ils avaient déjà commis un monopoly star wars, non ?). En plus il n'y a même pas un patelin lozérien, j'aurais à la rigueur accepté qu'ils ne mettent qu'une partie des chef-lieux de cantons mais pas un, on croit rêver ! 

Sinon, les catalans ont encore sévi : j'ai pas fini de chambrer ma femme, mes voisins et mes copains et copines du coin, je sens 

Pour terminer on notera que :
la moutarde est de petite vertu,
l'abattoir pour les vieux, la musique pour les jeunes, c'est à Nouméa,
le paradis est à Rouen.

Pas très crédible tout ça. Bon, ils ont viré Paris, c'est djéà ça


----------



## vleroy (9 Novembre 2007)

déjà que le taux de suicide à Lens était élevé, c'est pas fait pour arranger les choses


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> (...)
> le paradis est à Rouen.
> 
> (...)


Je confirme...
C'est pas crédible...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Novembre 2007)

'T'ain j'suis en 6ème position ! Je ne parle pas que de la ville, mais aussi de l'adresse ! :love:
Comment tu disais chaton déjà ? Ah oui : le respect et la rente ! 


Pour Moncuq, ca ne m'étonne pas : Hasbro a pour sale habitude de tout foutre en l'air, alors Moncuq ...  
_Et encore je ne parle même pas de ce qu'ils vont faire avec .... ah non merde j'ai pas encore le droit de le dire Noël n'est pas passé :rateau:_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Novembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> le paradis est à Rouen.





Je me suis fait berné : je pensais qu'il était à bernay :mouais:
Comme le disaitient 4 garçons pleins d'avenirs : la prochaine ca sera Montluçon !


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Montcuq s'est fait jeter de la tête du classement
> 
> J'adore la raison :
> 
> ...



ils auront leur propre édition :love:


j'en veux un a noel


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ils auront leur propre édition :love:
> 
> 
> j'en veux un a noel



Toi t'auras une boite de Lego et pis c'est tout !


----------



## vleroy (9 Novembre 2007)

des légos junior?


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2007)

non, train ou rien


----------



## vleroy (9 Novembre 2007)

bon à rien pas train ou rien
.
.
.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Novembre 2007)

*CHIRAC*
&#231;a c'est un vrai nom de village au moins.

Montcuq peut aller se rhabiller.


----------



## Luc G (9 Novembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *CHIRAC*
> ça c'est un vrai nom de village au moins.
> 
> Montcuq peut aller se rhabiller.



En Lozère, on a aussi "Le Pompidou", "Barre" (des Cévennes). Bon j'arrête là, les modos vont mettre ce fil politique au comptoir


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2007)

Non non&#8230; cet &#233;v&#232;nement ayant eu sa juste exposition et ses 50 contributions m&#233;rit&#233;e je m&#8217;en vais pouvoir le lester comme il se doit.


&#171; Par&#233;s &#224; plonger ?
&#8212; par&#233;s &#224; plonger &#187;

by Nephou


----------

